# Martial arts and self defense for woman and children



## Michelle (Dec 30, 2019)

What martial arts and self defense styles would you recommend for woman and children?


----------



## Michelle (Dec 30, 2019)

Sorry, I think I put this in the wrong place. Admin can move if you wish.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

If you're just looking for a hobby or a way to exercise, it probably doesn't matter. If you're looking for a way to defend yourself, you need to get and train with a firearm. Almost every woman will be easily overmatched by almost any man except, possibly (and I stress possibly) after years and years of training. Men have too many physiological advantages over women.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michelle said:


> What martial arts and self defense styles would you recommend for woman and children?


A badass woman from Israel told me krav maga was the way to go.
She was Shin Bet. You might say that she had a clue. After all, defense is no joke for the Israelis.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> If you're just looking for a hobby or a way to exercise, it probably doesn't matter. If you're looking for a way to defend yourself, you need to get and train with a firearm. Almost every woman will be easily overmatched by almost any man except, possibly (and I stress possibly) after years and years of training. Men have too many physiological advantages over women.


Nope. Never underestimate leverage and soft-point strikes.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> Nope. Never underestimate leverage and soft-point strikes.


We will not agree on this. I think it's unrealistically optimistic to think that an average woman could defend herself against an average man. Speaking as a woman and mother of three daughters. I wouldn't want my daughters' lives to depend on it.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> We will not agree on this. I think it's unrealistically optimistic to think that an average woman could defend herself against an average man. Speaking as a woman and mother of three daughters. I wouldn't want my daughters' lives to depend on it.


What if that is their last line of defense? It would be better to know, than to not know.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes, it would. But it shouldn't be a woman's only line of defense and it wouldn't be a very sure defense.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Michelle said:


> What martial arts and self defense styles would you recommend for woman and children?


Colt and only Colt (or Beretta or S&W or Glock or...).

That is all.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Michelle said:


> What martial arts and self defense styles would you recommend for woman and children?


Any. Some are better than others but all will give you that much more fighting knowledge than you had before.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple the art of Ruger, colt, Smith and Wesson are the best to start with. hand to hand is a big myth for the most part.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> If you're just looking for a hobby or a way to exercise, it probably doesn't matter. If you're looking for a way to defend yourself, you need to get and train with a firearm. Almost every woman will be easily overmatched by almost any man except, possibly (and I stress possibly) after years and years of training. Men have too many physiological advantages over women.


Amen, sister.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michelle said:


> What martial arts and self defense styles would you recommend for woman and children?


If anybody wants to study self defense and/or martial arts go for it! Keeping in shape is a great thing.

But if you want to have a better chance of living or not being raped or kidnapped etc, learn to protect yourself with a firearm.

I tell this story when people began to discuss martial arts training; I have a nephew who had studies martial arts for years. He earned his Black Belt and then a degree or two above BB. But, he is a douchebag know it all elitist socialist punk at heart.

He was in excellent shape in his early years of being an adult male and I was a slightly overweight middle aged man. My nephew decided this was the day to show his skills to Uncle Slippy. He and I never really liked each other and he was ready to show me up with his years of martial arts experience.

I took the little punk down in 2 seconds because I was bigger, stronger, faster and meaner.

Maybe it would have been a different outcome if my nephew had trained to FIGHT like some of the MMA guys and didn't just train to get belts. But MMA is a different story and I doubt @Michelle is looking to start an MMA career.

Take some classes to get or stay in shape and take some classes to learn to protect yourself from evil with a firearm is my suggestion.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Slippy: jinx! :tango_face_grin:

(We posted at the same time.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> @Slippy: jinx! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> (We posted at the same time.)


Finally!!! Proof that we are NOT the same person! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Finally!!! Proof that we are NOT the same person! :vs_no_no_no:


Oh well that's a relief 'cause @Cricket would ban us both. No soup for you or me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My brother is a martial arts guy. Tae kwon do mostly, but other disciplines as well. Ran his own Dojo at one time. He saw "Enter The Dragon" as a kid and has been involved ever since. His take is that some knowledge is almost as bad as no knowledge. If your going to do it, learn it and practice it. My take is some knowledge and command would be helpful, although I would not necessarily rely on it, particularly if your a woman. I have used some of my Brothers instruction when I was younger and it can be a surprise to someone not expecting it. I was a brawler in my day, I used everything at my disposal. That said, I can tell you there is always someone, bigger, faster, stronger, and tougher, then you. Carry a gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, it would. But it shouldn't be a woman's only line of defense and it wouldn't be a very sure defense.


Suppose the woman lives in a state that will not issue concealed weapons permits?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, it would. But it shouldn't be a woman's only line of defense and it wouldn't be a very sure defense.


I don't think anyone suggested it should be the only line of defense.



> We will not agree on this. I think it's unrealistically optimistic to think that an average woman could defend herself against an average man. Speaking as a woman and mother of three daughters. I wouldn't want my daughters' lives to depend on it.


Speaking as a man who has known "average," trained women who could defend themselves from the "average" male, I know it isn't unrealistic, and the training doesn't take years and years.
of training.

From what you are saying, I am assuming you and your daughters are not trained. Are y'all safer by not being trained?

Criminals are cowards who look for easy targets; they aren't looking to go toe to toe with someone who doesn't feel like being a victim.

Sure, you might have a sidearm on you, but the attack might be in a manner that doesn't allow you to grab it. Now, if you had unarmed defense training in your "toolbox," you'd be in a better position to change the situation to where you would be able to draw.

If someone is serious about self-defense, there is no reason to refuse unarmed self-defense training.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Suppose the woman lives in a state that will not issue concealed weapons permits?


Grrrrrrr.

First, there are too many fkn laws that infringe.
Second, there is NO law that supercedes our God-given right to *Life* Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.

Re the question you posed? Carry anyway. Carry small, hidden and stay quiet about it. 
If you need it, use it. Saved life _vs_ fine for illegal carry shouldn't be a real question.
Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> We will not agree on this. I think it's unrealistically optimistic to think that an average woman could defend herself against an average man.


I think the operative word is "average." I know some biker chicks that are flat out, stone cold, dangerous. They don't even fight like your average woman, more like a hungry, part-time, unemployed bouncer.

BTW, knives and brass knuckles aren't just for breakfast anymore. If one of our ladies slips her dominant hand inside her jacket, you're already behind the game and most certainly screwed...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Self defense has always been a multi layered strategy for me. You can't always dictate the circumstances of a conflict so be prepared to use what is available. Knowing some martial arts or hand to hand techniques is a good thing to have in your quill. The gun, a good knife, your hands and feet, hell a bar stool, a bottle, a chair will do, anything if it gets the job done. Don't forget the most important of all defensive tools, your brain. Situational awareness is your friend. Stay alert, stay ready and be prepared to do what's necessary. You have to be first willing, and then able.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> a bar stool, a bottle, a chair will do


Sure, now you tell me! Five fracking years in an MC, and I was using the Marques of Queensberry rules!

...don't bother asking about the knives. I'd guess they are a pile of rust at the bottom of Lake Monona...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Sure, now you tell me! Five fracking years in an MC, and I was using the Marques of Queensberry rules!
> 
> ...don't bother asking about the knives. I'd guess they are a pile of rust at the bottom of Lake Monona...


Queensbury rules! Hah! I never knew anyone that went by those rules. I once was in a fight where I didn't know who's side I was on. I didn't start it, I just got tangled up in it. Got my chin slit open to the bone, blood everywhere. I didn't know it till the end of it. One of my buddies got me to the hospital to get me stitched up, bleeding all over his car, him, everywhere. So I am laying there in the emergency room for hours with tape on my chin and still bleeding. they kept coming in and re-taping and it just kept bleeding. Finally the Doc comes in to stitch me up and was asking what got me. I said hell dock, I don't know, shit was flying in form everywhere. He just laughed and said I can see bone. 30 or so stitches. I was crazy stupid and very lucky when I was young.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never got a wound or cut to my chin. Now, as for my nose--it got broken twice.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> If you're just looking for a hobby or a way to exercise, it probably doesn't matter. If you're looking for a way to defend yourself, you need to get and train with a firearm. Almost every woman will be easily overmatched by almost any man except, possibly (and I stress possibly) after years and years of training. Men have too many physiological advantages over women.


Most women and children can use martial arts effectively if they have a decent amount of training. Not to stand toe to toe with a man and exchange blows, but to strike a decisive blow and escape. Most predators are not going to expect it, and one well placed blow can temporarily incapacitate someone enough to get away. The trick is to hit him before he even knows he is in a fight. I would definitely encourage firearm training as well, but people under 21 need to be able to defend themselves as well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Most women and children can use martial arts effectively if they have a decent amount of training. Not to stand toe to toe with a man and exchange blows, but to strike a decisive blow and escape. Most predators are not going to expect it, and one well placed blow can temporarily incapacitate someone enough to get away. The trick is to hit him before he even knows he is in a fight. I would definitely encourage firearm training as well, but people under 21 need to be able to defend themselves as well.


 Most people under 21 can still RUN. Round house hick to the head means kicks ends up on floor hurt.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Michelle said:


> What martial arts and self defense styles would you recommend for woman and children?


Boxing. Seriously, it's a lot easier to learn a few basic strikes and movements than to learn Kung-fu or Jujutsu.

Once you get competent with boxing, by all means, learn the other stuff if you want to.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Most people under 21 can still RUN. Round house hick to the head means kicks ends up on floor hurt.


Palm strike to the nose means they can't see you, fist to the groin means they can't run fast enough to catch you. If you just run and they are faster you are screwed, for young women probably literally and maybe dead.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, guys, here is where I get horse-laughed. I don't fight with my hands, I need a solid grip with both hands to work.

Besides, if a bully decides to hassle an old biker, he deserves a very nice scar...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Palm strike to the nose means they can't see you, fist to the groin means they can't run fast enough to catch you. If you just run and they are faster you are screwed, for young women probably literally and maybe dead.


Good luck with that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, to be fair, I use a "palm strike." However, my knuckles are wrapped around my palm, which I believe is a superior tactic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My 14 year old grand daughter is on the Asperger autism spectrum, but is very competent, intelligent, she's just "a little different".
When she was younger, she was bullied in school, and her mother enrolled her in karate class. I don't know what style. She has progressed and is actually quite good.
The last, and probably final, time she was bullied she beat the kids ass.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, to be fair, I use a "palm strike." However, my knuckles are wrapped around my palm, which I believe is a superior tactic.


Are you a woman? This thread isn't about you. It is about women defending themselves.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My 14 year old grand daughter is on the Asperger autism spectrum, but is very competent, intelligent, she's just "a little different".
> When she was younger, she was bullied in school, and her mother enrolled her in karate class. I don't know what style. She has progressed and is actually quite good.
> The last, and probably final, time she was bullied she beat the kids ass.


I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My 14 year old grand daughter is on the Asperger autism spectrum, but is very competent, intelligent, she's just "a little different".
> When she was younger, she was bullied in school, and her mother enrolled her in karate class. I don't know what style. She has progressed and is actually quite good.
> The last, and probably final, time she was bullied she beat the kids ass.


Good for her!


----------

